# Adult Coloring Books And Coloring Apps



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 14, 2017)

Is anyone here coloring? I got turned on to the adult coloring books last year by some Facebook friends and really like to do it.  I also installed a coloring app on my tablet so when I'm vacationing I can still "color".  I have bought  books, some from Amazon. The books I bought are: Mendhi design, Florals, Mermaids and Egyptian Design. My husband had bought me a set of 76 pastels over a decade ago so I finally got a chance to use them but I also wanted more vibrant colors so I bought a cheap set of pencils from Walmart, then a small Prismacolor set. Shortly after I found a great deal on gel pens at Costco. Most of the colors are glittery which I love. I made color charts which help me when I want to choose what to use. I haven't colored since October...time for me to get back into it. This is from the Mendhi book.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 14, 2017)

This is from the ColorMe App. I had fun changing the background colors on this one. There were 4 that I particularly liked (purple, lavender and dark green). This was my favorite.


----------



## Flotina (Mar 22, 2017)

My husband with Parkinson's does coloring.  His tremors are non-existent when he is coloring.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 23, 2017)

My wife is hooked on the coloring books..


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 24, 2017)

Was into them earlier and have cooled it a bit, but yes, I do enjoy them.


----------



## Temperance (Mar 28, 2017)

Very pretty OneEyedDiva.  Have purchased several books but have yet to start.


----------



## jujube (Mar 28, 2017)

I love them but don't sit down to color very often.  Maybe I'll start up again now that I'm inspired by the examples above.


----------



## Moofies (May 2, 2017)

I love coloring.  It is such a relaxing way to pass the time.  You're right about taking it on vacation.  I do decorative painting and no way can that come along.  My hands need to be doing something all the time so coloring filled that gap...also crochet a lot.  I have used Crayola colored pencils for years.  I got Stampin'Up colored pencils which I find fantastic but limited in color range.  Think I shall try the Prismacolors when I have saved up enough for a huge set   Hobby Lobby will have them on sale from time to time which will be nice, too.  Most of my books come from Dover.  I just finished a story book of the Nutcracker which my granddaughter loves.  I will give her the coloring book as a story to read to her little sisters.  Working in a book of carousel horses at the moment.


----------



## JustBonee (May 4, 2017)

I have a couple coloring books that I started last year,  and then forgot about.  .. I need to get back to them again.    

Those are pretty pictures OneEyedDiva.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 4, 2017)

I like that kind of stuff.  My newest online thing is a Facebook thing, called Cross Stitch World.  You can do Cross Stitch patterns.  You can either use their, or add a picture of your own to do.  With each pattern you finish, you earn virtual "cash" with which you can get more patterns.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (May 14, 2017)

I bought a couple for   myself !  I think I was better at coloring when I was a kid .....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 7, 2017)

Temperance said:


> Very pretty OneEyedDiva.  Have purchased several books but have yet to start.


Thank you Temperence! When you do one, post and let us see.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2017)

Has anyone had experience with Paint By Sticker?  ...https://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/paint-by-sticker-workman-publishing/1122461977 

I just ordered a couple this week,   and am curious as to the quality of the work when finished ...  they look 3D  in pictures.


----------



## Lc jones (Jun 15, 2017)

Michaels has a sale on their coloring books now I just purchased the vintage charm coloring book for $3.50 it is close to 50 pages or 60 pages of pictures thought It was a great deal


----------



## terry123 (Jun 19, 2017)

Our library has a coloring session every Friday from 2:00pm until 5m.  The Friends of the Library furnish the sheets and coloring pencils or you can bring your own.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 19, 2017)

I had a note on my car in my parking lot.  'Learn to Park'.

I put the note back with my reply.  I had a hard time staying between the lines in school.  Still do.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 20, 2017)

I haven't gotten into the coloring thing.  For one thing, the arthritis in my hands would stop me from doing it for very long.


----------



## debodun (Jun 22, 2017)

Several ladies in our local senior's group are into it. My aunt was a talented artist, but it doesn't look like I inherited any artistic talent.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 25, 2017)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Is anyone here coloring? I got turned on to the adult coloring books last year by some Facebook friends and really like to do it.  I also installed a coloring app on my tablet so when I'm vacationing I can still "color".  I have bought  books, some from Amazon. The books I bought are: Mendhi design, Florals, Mermaids and Egyptian Design. My husband had bought me a set of 76 pastels over a decade ago so I finally got a chance to use them but I also wanted more vibrant colors so I bought a cheap set of pencils from Walmart, then a small Prismacolor set. Shortly after I found a great deal on gel pens at Costco. Most of the colors are glittery which I love. I made color charts which help me when I want to choose what to use. I haven't colored since October...time for me to get back into it. This is from the Mendhi book.
> View attachment 36050



Started doing the coloring books a couple of years ago.  I bought the entire family felt tip pens and books.  Christmas day everyone was doing mandalas, including myself.  I have been an artist since 1993.  Started by watching Bob Ross on Saturday mornings.  

Started with landscapes and over the years I move into abstract because I am losing my vision.  I am losing the ability to identify colors.  So with abstracts and pouring techniques I can know my colors are accurate.  In any case, I have done some reading on art theory.  I read an article one day about archetypes and mandalas from race to race.  

The gist of the article moved toward the idea of doing your mandala just based on your own intuition.  In other words, design it on the fly.  Use whatever symbols happen to come into your mind.  The article promised that you would create a very meaningful mandala which would give you an understanding of your personal archetypes, and it may even have a message for you.  

I haven't tried this yet, but will soon.  I am thinking about a 24 x 30 painting of my personal mandala.  It should be great fun.


----------



## SpicyTweed (Aug 25, 2017)

I have been into adult coloring for about two years now.  I have several books, a few I got from Amazon, and a few surprisingly good ones at Walmart.  I use Colored pencils, currently the Crayola brand.  It is relaxing and good for concentration and brain stimulation.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 25, 2017)

SpicyTweed said:


> I have been into adult coloring for about two years now.  I have several books, a few I got from Amazon, and a few surprisingly good ones at Walmart.  I use Colored pencils, currently the Crayola brand.  It is relaxing and good for concentration and brain stimulation.



Oh yes, I feel myself becoming calm as soon as I pick up a brush and look at the canvas.  It is instant meditation for me.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 25, 2017)

I love my coloring books and will start again after the holidays during the long winter months. My daughter recently gave me this cup that came with 3 inserts to color. I'm sure I could even make more inserts from the pages of the coloring books I have. The bottom of the cup comes off so the paper can slide in.


----------



## Uncontrolable (Aug 25, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I love my coloring books and will start again after the holidays during the long winter months. My daughter recently gave me this cup that came with 3 inserts to color. I'm sure I could even make more inserts from the pages of the coloring books I have. The bottom of the cup comes off so the paper can slide in.View attachment 41231



Very nice.  Have you ever worked with ceramics.  I was just thinking what you might do with a white earthenware plate.  You could use turquoise, gold, cobalt blue that has been lightened with some white, some red gold.  Hell, this is something I should do.  On a white paper plate first.


----------



## magicjim (Sep 10, 2017)

I even bought a good set of coloring pencil for those.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 14, 2017)

Uncontrolable said:


> Started doing the coloring books a couple of years ago.  I bought the entire family felt tip pens and books.  Christmas day everyone was doing mandalas, including myself.  I have been an artist since 1993.  Started by watching Bob Ross on Saturday mornings.
> 
> Started with landscapes and over the years I move into abstract because I am losing my vision.  I am losing the ability to identify colors.  So with abstracts and pouring techniques I can know my colors are accurate.  In any case, I have done some reading on art theory.  I read an article one day about archetypes and mandalas from race to race.
> 
> ...



Sorry to read that you are losing your vision, thus your color identification ability Uncontrolable! I'd be very interested in seeing your mandala. And do have fun!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 14, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I love my coloring books and will start again after the holidays during the long winter months. My daughter recently gave me this cup that came with 3 inserts to color. I'm sure I could even make more inserts from the pages of the coloring books I have. The bottom of the cup comes off so the paper can slide in.View attachment 41231



How interesting Ruth. I've never seen cup insert coloring. Nicely done! I'll have to ask the ladies in my coloring group if they have. It certainly is a good winter past time. I've been away from my coloring (in books) for almost a year and finally finished a picture last week. In the meantime, I've done a couple of pictures using the Colorme app. I hope you post your work when you're done.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 16, 2017)

I just finished the first insert for the mug. 3 more to go. Working on the owl one now. I probably will have to put it on hold because the weather has cleared and I have a bit more yard work to get done. Plenty of time during the long winter months.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 16, 2017)

Toomuchstuff said:


> I bought a couple for   myself !  I think I was better at coloring when I was a kid .....



I had a note on my windshield that I was improperly parked .

I put one back that I had a hard time staying between the lines in school.

I got the urge to paint and painted the bathroom a nice light green color even though I am just a tenant.

It's a nice change from Landlord Grey.


----------

